# Blasé, geblaseerd



## eno2

Wordt blasé nog gebruikt en zo ja in welke betekenis? Ik merk dat ik het fout had. Van de vermelde betekenissen lag het voor mij het dichtst bij "verveeld", maar ik kom zo direct op het juiste vervangwoord niet.

Synoniemennet geeft 'verwend'



> 1) Afgestompt 2) Beu 3) Beu van 4) Decadent 5) Er meer dan genoeg van hebben 6) Geblaseerd 7) Oververzadigd 8) Onverschillig 9) Onverzadigd 10) Verveeld
> Gevonden op http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/puzzelwoordenboek/BLASÉ


----------



## ThomasK

Als 'verwend' of nee, vooral  'hoogmoedig' - of 'vervelend hoogmoedig' ;-) - heb ik het nog gehoord, en vandaar eventueel als 'afgestompt'. Maar nu niet meer. Ik denk spontaan aan iets als 'dikke nek' in Vlaanderen...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik gebruik _blasé _wel. Iemand die ongevoelig is geworden voor iets waar anderen nog wel van kunnen genieten, is blasé. Wie het zich maar één dag per jaar kan veroorloven om champagne te drinken, zal deze drank wellicht op waarde weten te schatten. Wie daarentegen elke dag champagne drinkt, kan het vroeg of laat als leidingwater gaan beschouwen. En is dus op dat punt blasé geworden. Dat deze persoon daardoor verwend of arrogant overkomt, is meer een afgeleide, niet de kern van de zaak.

Het is vervelend dat _blasé_ zelf ook nogal ongevoelig is, maar dan voor afleidingen en verbuigingen. _Blaséheid_ klinkt niet goed. _Een blaséë persoonlijkheid _kan ook al niet. Maar _een blasé persoonlijkheid_ vind ik eveneens vreemd klinken. Ook vind ik zowel _meer blasé_ als _blaséër_ weinig acceptabel. Uitwijken naar _geblaseerd_ kan wellicht in Vlaanderen, maar in Nederland helaas niet. Ik hoor het hier niemand gebruiken. Jammer, jammer. De gebruiksmogelijkheden zijn daardoor nogal beperkt.

Voor wie mij nu wil zeggen dat er hoe dan ook niets bijzonders aan champagne te ontdekken valt, of je het nu elke dag drinkt of één keer per jaar: ik geloof het graag. Het was simpelweg het eerste voorbeeld dat me te binnen schoot. Champagne heeft nu eenmaal dat aura van exclusiviteit.


----------



## eno2

Akkoord met je voorbeeld.  Ik kom maar niet op een goed Nederlands synoniem dat mijn aanvoelen van blasé het best weergeeft. Ook iemand die blasé is kan nog wel van champagne genieten. Hij beschouwt dat alleen niet meer als feestelijk, maar als vanzelfsprekend. Ongevoelig dekt ook niet helemaal de lading. Ongevoelig voor het exeptionele of voor het feestelijke, ja.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Als 'verwend' of nee, vooral  'hoogmoedig' - of 'vervelend hoogmoedig' ;-) - heb ik het nog gehoord, en vandaar eventueel als 'afgestompt'. Maar nu niet meer. Ik denk spontaan aan iets als 'dikke nek' in Vlaanderen...


Capsones. 
Ik weet niet of blasé dat bevat.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ongevoelig voor het exeptionele of voor het feestelijke, ja.



Ja, inderdaad. Zoals ik al zei: "ongevoelig [...] voor iets waar anderen nog wel van kunnen genieten".

Vooral niet:
- ongevoelig omdat ongevoeligheid een karaktertrek van de betreffende persoon is.
– ongevoelig vanaf het eerste begin.
– ongevoelig voor iets waar de gemiddelde persoon ook ongevoelig voor zou zijn.
- etc.

Belangrijk is vooral dat een persoon die blasé is, ooit wel van de genoemde prikkel, indruk of ervaring heeft kunnen genieten, maar oververzadigd is geraakt.


----------



## eno2

Maar ongevoelig is geen synoniem  noch ter vervanging te gebruiken.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Maar ongevoelig is geen synoniem  noch ter vervanging te gebruiken.



Uiteraard niet.


----------



## eno2

Dan is dit een onvervangbaar woord met moeilijk vast te leggen connotaties.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vermeldde 'arrogant' als synoniem, omdat er iets van verwaandheid in steekt: die persoon geeft alvast de indruk dat het voor hem niks betekent, maar het lijkt mij dat die attitude vooral een signaal moet zijn naar de buitenwereld. Het zegt niks over de kwaliteit van de champagne als zodanig, maar alles over die person: hij/zij voelt zich boven de rest verheven. Ik vind deze op synoniemen.net, al missen ze allemaal wel iets van 'blasé', vind ik :

*"opgeblazen* (bn): *blasé*, bombastisch, pafferig, pedant, poenig, trots, verpaft, verwaand, winderig"

"Opgeblazen" komt er misschien nog het meest in de buurt, maar ik zou het nooit gebruiken in die betekenis.


----------



## bibibiben

Synoniemen.net maakt er een sport van om zo veel mogelijk termen naast elkaar te plaatsen. Ik kijk er altijd argwanend naar. _Blasé_ hoort duidelijk niet in het rijtje thuis. Ook _pafferig_ en _verpaft _zijn vreemde eenden in de bijt. In de betekenis van _dik _of _opgezet _zijn deze woorden op hun plaats omdat _opgeblazen_ die betekenis inderdaad kan hebben, maar ze misstaan als het gaat om de betekenis _verwaand_. In _bombastisch _zien we wel het te grote gebaar, waar opgeblazen personen last van kunnen hebben, maar de verwaandheid of arrogantie ontbreekt. _Poenig_ is _opschepperig._ Kan een element zijn in verwaandheid, maar is dat niet noodzakelijkerwijs. Tot slot hebben ook _trots _en _pedant_ maar zeer zijdelings iets met verwaandheid of opgeblazenheid te maken.

Van Dale geeft als betekenis voor _blasé_: "door te veel genietingen afgestompt, ongevoelig voor verder genot." Als enig synoniem wordt _geblaseerd_ gegeven (een woord dat ik zelf dus nooit gebruik). Bij _geblaseerd _vinden we: "afgestompt en ongevoelig door overmatig genot." 

Kortom, een geblaseerde is dus niet in eerste instantie bezig met het afgeven van signalen aan de buitenwereld. Je kunt ook moederziel alleen in je kamertje blasé een emmertje champagne leegslobberen.

Wie een Nederlands woord zoekt, zal dus eerder op _afgestompt_ uitkomen. Een zeer groot nadeel van _afgestompt_ is natuurlijk dat dit woord niet aangeeft wat de oorzaak van de afstomping is, terwijl _blasé _dat wel doet.

Nu kan het zijn dat de betekenis van _blasé _aan het verschuiven is richting _verwaand_, maar in mijn eigen omgeving heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog niets van een betekenisverschuiving gemerkt. Overigens hoor ik het woord maar zelden vallen.


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen akkoord met je kritische noot inzake synoniemen.net.

Misschien is die intentie niet per se aanwezig, misschien is dat meer mijn interpretatie. Ik beschouw _blasé_ namelijk als een oordeel van de buitenwereld op iemands gedrag, een vorm van ontmaskering, maar inderdaad, misschien gedraagt de persoon zich onbewust zo. Ik vind _blasé_ persoonlijk toch vaak (een symptoom van) een bepaald gedrag, waarmee men zich een status probeert aan te meten door dingen en mensen met een zekere _dédain_ te behandelen, alsof ze bv. te gewoon zijn, en tegelijk te dwepen met andere terwijl die allemaal niks 'méér' inhouden of betekenen - en die mensen alleen de bedoeling hebben een heel exquise smaak voor te wenden. Dus zoals ijdelheid. Maar misschien is dat een te persoonlijke kijk op de zaak...


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Dan is dit een onvervangbaar woord met moeilijk vast te leggen connotaties.


Ik blijf bij deze conclusie. Voor mij gaat het de richting "nonchalant" uit. "Achteloos" is hier ook al vermeld. Dat soort houding. Natuurlijk in dit geval: veroorzaakt door verwenning, oververzadiging. Dus: "Nonchalance of achteloosheid veroorzaakt door verwenning of oververzadiging".  "Afgestompt" en "ongevoelig" zoals Van Dale zegt is er VER over. 

Je kan zowat blasé zijn in en over van alles en nog wat, afhankelijk van je 'bevoorrechte' positie op dat terrein. Je kan zelfs blasé zijn als armoedespecialist in armoedediscussies. Natuurlijk ben je dan niet afgestompt of ongevoelig voor armoede en armoedeproblematieken. Juist integendeel. Je weet er dan wel alles van en je hebt het allemaal wel gehad, en overleefd, en je draait je hand niet meer om voor het leven onder de armoedegrens. Blasé, totaal blasé...@ Bibibiben: dat is nu eens géén champagnevoorbeeld hé


----------



## bibibiben

Sommige zinnen zijn grammaticaal in orde, maar rammelen semantisch:
– Knus hoor, deze galmende sporthal waar nu een basketbaltoernooi aan de gang is.
– Zal het mij nog lukken om de jarige job wreed een presentje toe te stoppen?
– Ben je ook al blasé geraakt van het driemaal daags tandenpoetsen?

Woorden kunnen zulke tegengestelde werelden oproepen (_wreed_ tegenover_ presentje_ en _toestoppen _of _knus_ tegenover _galmend, sporthal, toernooi_) dat het niet zal meevallen om aannemelijk te maken dat zij in één zin kunnen voorkomen zonder elkaar te bijten. Je moet als schrijver in sommige gevallen wel een heel bijzonder universum scheppen, wil je de tegenstellingen overbrugd hebben.

Alvorens hier verder op in te gaan wil ik de definitie van Van Dale nogmaals bij de lurven grijpen: “door veel genietingen afgestompt, ongevoelig voor verder genot”. Is dit werkelijk zo’n extreme omschrijving? Niet als je kijkt naar hoe Franse woordenboeken _blasé_ omschrijven:

Le Petit Robert:
“Se dit d’une personne dont les sensations, les émotions ont perdu leur vigueur et leur fraicheur, qui n’éprouve plus de plaisir à rien.”

Dictionnaire du français langue étrangère, niveau 2:
“Est blasé celui qui a le sentiment d’avoir déjà tout vu, tout goûté, qui est indifférent, insensible à tout ce qui devrait normalement faire plaisir, provoquer l’enthousiasme.”

Het moge duidelijk zijn: in het Frans, leverancier van _blasé_, vinden we in de definitie van dit woord dezelfde ingrediënten terug als in het Nederlands: ooit was er sprake van een genieten ("plaisir"), maar na oververzadiging ("déja tout vu, tout  goûté") restte ongevoeligheid ("insensible"). Nog korter verwoord: genotvolle beleving → gewenning/afstomping/ongevoeligheid. Merk op dat niet van belang is of de persoon in kwestie een bevoorrechte positie heeft of niet. Iedereen die in staat is tot genieten, kan na oververzadiging of overprikkeling blasé raken.

Je kunt nog tegenwerpen dat in het Nederlands de definitie is vereenvoudigd of afgezwakt tot _onverschillig (voor wat dan ook en om welke reden dan ook), _maar dat is dan wellicht in Vlaanderen zo, niet in Nederland.

Natuurlijk zal niet iedereen exact dezelfde zaken onder de geneugten des levens rangschikken, maar toch zal er wel consensus over zijn dat driemaal daags tanden poetsen daar niet onder valt. En dus kun je daar ook niet blasé van raken. Tenzij je als schrijver of verteller eerst aannemelijk maakt dat de persoon in kwestie ooit in extase raakte bij het beroeren van zijn gebit met een tandenborstel en er voor hem of haar welhaast geen groter plezier denkbaar was dan gebitsreiniging.

Evenzo is het sneller aannemelijk dat iemand vanwege overmatig bezoek blasé is geraakt van de Grand Canyon (denk aan een reisleider die daar week in week uit in sjouw is) dan dat iemand blasé is geraakt van toiletbezoek. In dat laatste geval heb je als schrijver of verteller flink wat uit te leggen.

En blasé raken van armoede? Kan dat? Als de persoon in kwestie armoede nooit als een nastrevenswaardig genot heeft beschouwd maar als een te vermijden rampspoed, dan niet. Al kan uiteraard nog steeds gewenning of meer optreden. We krijgen dan wel: ontbering → gewenning/afstomping/ongevoeligheid. En dus niet: genotvolle beleving → gewenning/afstomping/ongevoeligheid.

Wat evenwel goed voorstelbaar is: een rijkaard die afstand doet van al zijn geld en bezittingen en welbewust het eenvoudige leven omarmt, de charmes ervan leert ontdekken en er zelfs plezier aan beleeft. Maar kan hij er vervolgens ook verveeld, ongevoelig of onverschillig door raken? Als voor deze rijkaard het nieuwtje van armoede eraf is, gaat hij dan niet eerst alsnog door een fase waarin hij de beperkingen ervan voelt die elk ander zou voelen die door armoede is getroffen? En dat pas in een later stadium de gewenning ontstaat? We zien dus deze evolutie: genotvolle beleving → besef van ontbering → gewenning/afstomping/ongevoeligheid. Wat nog steeds niet overeenkomt met: genotvolle beleving → gewenning/afstomping/ongevoeligheid. Maar goed, misschien kan een goed verteller er een draai aan geven en hier toch op uitkomen. Wie weet. Ik blijf persoonlijk moeite met dit scenario houden.

En als het niet gaat om het aan den lijve ondervinden van armoede, maar puur om het bespreken van problemen die aan armoede gerelateerd zijn? Dan wordt het een ander verhaal. Iemand die altijd gretig en met veel plezier discussies over armoede aangaat (of andere noden en misstanden), kan er een keer blasé van raken, bijvoorbeeld nadat hij debat nummer 839 achter de rug heeft. Niet dat je dan ongevoelig bent geworden voor armoede zelf (of andere noden en misstanden), maar enthousiast deelnemen aan discussies erover behoort tot het verleden. Op dát terrein heeft de afstomping dus wel toegeslagen. Dus ja, daar zit zeker een aannemelijk verhaal in.


----------



## eno2

Jonge jonge, Bibibiben, jij gaat echt wel lengtes. Ik moet me objectief gewonnen geven aangezien de Franse definities de Van Dale schijnen te bevestigen. Mits de reserve die je zelf aangebracht hebt. En die alweer uitdraait het Nederlandse versus het Vlaamse aanvoelen. Hoe dan ook, het zit inderdaad op de as genotvolle beleving → gewenning/afstomping/ongevoeligheid. Voor mij was het genotvolle beleving -> gewenning. Maar naar het schijnt went alles. Zal ik mijn acceptie van blasé als gewenning veranderen voor het zwaardere verdict afstomping? Ten slotte komt het allemaal op hetzelfde neer: Hij is blasé, het doet hem niks meer....OK, dat van armoede laat ik vallen. Het is wel gewenning, maar zonder de eerdere genotvolle beleving.


----------

